# Tiny holes in tiny arugula



## Cookie Monster (Apr 5, 2008)

So my cute little arugulas (about a half inch tall) are being eaten by something ultra tiny. It looks like someone took a pin and punched little holes all in the tiny little leaves. What on earth? It's growing right next to some butter lettuce and there isn't a mark on the lettuces... Something really likes baby arugula! 

Should I spray with Organicide? I hate to spray greens I'm going to eat, but I would like to have some greens to eat... 

Thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I would guess flea beetles..
You can take a plastic lid or something and put some oil or vaseline on it and swish it by the plants.. the beetles will jump and stick.. works great with other bugs too.
You could spray with a garlic/onion/pepper spray or with something strongly minty or even some soap and oil and water mixed. 
If you want to get nasty you could spray with tobacco tea..or sprinkle with snuff.
But even if it is not flea beetles, but another pest the same ideas should help.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 10, 2008)

Try covering your crop when it's first planted, or in this case get rid of them and then cover. You can use remae that can be re-used over and over again. Remae is just a thin cloth that lets in sun and water but no pests. I use it all the time especially on starters.



www.passagecreekfarm.com


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

spelled Remay...or also called floating row cover...comes in various names and weights.


----------

